# $6000 Hardee's Combo Meal



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Anyone seen the ads for this? And I thought $8.00 at Chik-Fil-A today was expensive.

http://sev.prnewswire.com/restaurants/20061016/NYM07616102006-1.html


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Just a good example of people with more money than brains


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

scooter said:


> Just a good example of people with more money than brains


+1:smt011


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll take two please.


----------

